# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Roy's Report - Day 7 - Back to the beach plus 100 Candles Dinner

## Reggae Roy

This was our third day at Catcha Falling Star and you still could NOT go in the ocean. So we decided to grab a cab and go to the beach at Kuyaba instead.





Is this Buddy or Charlie?


Chilling out with a cold Red Stripe after a great fried snapper sandwich for lunch.


Back to Catcha. Had to get ready for my surprise 100 candles dinner.

----------


## Reggae Roy

We got back to Catcha and - low and behold - Karl Ricketts was there waiting for us. I have never bought any of his works, so I had to get 3 beautiful pictures.


A photo with the talented artist.


This had been a great day, but the best was yet to come. We got dressed up (a bit) and headed down to Ivan's. I couldn't wait to see the expression my wife's face when she realizes what is going on...
Our table was all set up and waiting for us.


Beautiful place settings.

----------


## Reggae Roy

Our menu for the evening.


The happy couple with a champagne toast.


The lovely table center piece.


My beautiful wife.

----------


## Reggae Roy

Some more pictures.


Love this one with the cliffs behind me.


We may have had a bit too much to drink.


It was fitting that we had our nicest sunset of the entire trip this night.

----------


## Reggae Roy

I forgot my commentary... This was quite the special night and was well worth the cost. Food and service were top notch. The waitress seemed to know when we wanted a picture taken or something else. She was great. Perfect way to cap off our last night in Negril. We decided to forget about the Sea Star show and just stayed in our room.  :Wink:

----------


## marley9808

You holding the two drinks and cheesing big time......by far the best photo yet!

Love it!

What a great trip!

----------


## iowagirl

Awwwww - I swear, your smiles are the absolute BEST!  Can't help but grin right along with you - and so happy that the weather cooperated for your special last night!!

----------


## murph

Great photos and report RR! Told the wifey yesterday... "yeah... I bet we would have fun hanging with them two!"  :Smile:

----------


## Reggae Roy

Thanks everybody for the great comments. Yeah Murph, we'd get along great. A couple fellow New Englanders.

Marley - LOL.

----------


## wpyogi

Thanks for your update on the 100 candles dinner.  It looks like the seas calmed down quite a bit in comparison to Friday!  Your pictures are priceless!

----------


## Jim-Donna

> You holding the two drinks and cheesing big time......by far the best photo yet!
> 
> Love it!
> 
> What a great trip!


I agree! too cute!

----------


## Lady Jane

Double fisting  is what we call it ( holding 2 drinks). Love that great big smile. Is 100 candles just a phrase or is there 100 candles around and upon the table?

----------


## nutz4travel

The smile says it all!  Thanks for the pics!

----------


## butterfly

Have you ever been told you two resemble each other?  I guess it's the mutual love.  I agree, your smiles are contagious.

----------


## yetta

Looks like it was definitely worth the wait!!!  Beautiful!!!  Also love the picture with you holding the 2 drinks....per-fing-fection!!!  Love, love you guys already.

----------


## Weathermon & Mi Lady

Helen and I enjoyed meeting you and Sue and hope that maybe we can pass that way together again sometime.

----------


## Smokin Kevan

Yea!....This entire report lifts my Spirit and makes me just wanna say Yea!

YEA!!!!!

----------


## Mr. Twister

Great photos! Thanks for sharing!

The bird in the photo at Kuyaba is Buddy.  Buddy is awesome! Most people don't know this...but Buddy is a female  :Big Grin:

----------


## Islander

what a fantastic last day and I just LOVE your happy smiling faces!!  The menu sounds great too!!

----------


## Reggae Roy

> Is 100 candles just a phrase or is there 100 candles around and upon the table?


There usually is 100 lit candles on and around the table. But it was way to windy. The waitress kept bringing over 2 candles in glass. They kept blowing out and she would bring two more.

----------


## Lady Jane

Thank you Roy for answering my question. Appreciate it. I think my husband and I may do the dinner in March, hopefully it won't be to windy

----------


## tranquilitygurl

> Helen and I enjoyed meeting you and Sue and hope that maybe we can pass that way together again sometime.


Good Day,

I enjoyed meeting you all as well.  My homies from New England, Reggae Roy and Sue.  Weathermon & Mi Lady, you two are very special.  I trust our paths will cross again.  My head is finally out of the clouds of Negril and I'm returning to my some type of normalcy (if that is a word)!  Take care.

Keep smiling,
Tranquilitygurl

----------


## Weathermon & Mi Lady

[QUOTE=tranquilitygurl;70815]

_Weathermon & Mi Lady, you two are very special.  I trust our paths will cross again._  

Helen and I enjoyed our time spent with you too, tg. We'll see you on the beach sometime.

----------


## heater

Enjoying your TR.  I really like those Karl Ricketts pieces.  Are they watercolor or acrylic?  I've been looking forever for a watercolor to bring home but only ever seem to find acrylic.

----------


## sbeth

Looks like a lovely night!

----------

